# Kitty Litter, agian



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

There have been some analysis(es?) of kitty litter, here is one http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Fertilizer/litter-boingy.html

The thing to keep in mind is that -- as you say -- each brand is completely different (not made for aquatic use!) so the scale is big, you could end up with a stinking mess that kills every living being in its proximity, or you could get a very cheap substrate that grows plants better than fluorite.

Same for clouding, effect on water chemistry, nutrient exchange capacity, etc etc.

I am using a brand called Special Kitty in my tanks, it looks like flourite once it is rinsed (just green/gray instead of red), does not cloud the water, grows plants great, and does not effect the water parameters. Actually I changed from this Kitty litter to 100% Flourite in my 10 gal tank and experienced major algae problems, and the Glosso that was doing well before has ceased to grow completely. Could all be coincidence, of course.

Now this is true only for that particular bag that I bought! No doubt that the bag you buy will be different, raise pH to 10.5, create a milky haze that never goes away, and kills all ghost shrimps. This risk is the price you pay for being cheap. :tongue:


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I totally agree. Kitty Litter is risky. But only if you are careless. It's cheap so there really is zero risk. Buy a bag of the cheapest stuff you can find (It generally has less in the form of additives). Wal-mart brand Special Kitty is what I used as well. Test it out by putting some in a jar of water. If it turns to mush, try something else. 

Even good Kitty Litter will cloud your water somewhat. The key is to lock it down with sand or gravel. When you uproot plants, there will be a puff of dust. Just don't do any major rearranging all at once and you'll be fine.


----------



## secretagent (Mar 13, 2004)

Yup I have Litter too (Special kitty) and it works AWSOME for my swords! the roots are amazing too! I have no top layer on my 20g long but I do in my 10g. So what Im saying is if you like rearranging, I really dont think you would Like KL! Well I also and glad with its price and effects, so if you can deal with a puff here and their I say GO WITH IT!


----------



## sailblue5 (Jun 4, 2004)

how much is a puff here and there? If I was to move around a few plants would that mean the tank would get really cloudy? How long does it stay cloudy? Also how does the special kitty walmart brand change your water params? Lasly, does the kittly litter mix in with the top layer (would sand or gravel work best to prevent this)?

Thanks for all your help in answering my questions.

Michael


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

The material from the bag I used (!) of that Special Kitty CPA doesn't huff and puff at all, provided you wash it first. After washing, it is pretty much like clean flourite, as I mentioned. Messy's bag is probably different then (messier? :tongue: ) or he didn't rinse it (enough). So... no cloudyness here.

Regarding the mixing... if you used sand, it would eventually come to the top. If you'd use gravel (pea-sized) it will stay underneath.

_Disclaimer: All my experiences with KL are based on a single bag of Special Kitty. Do not make any assumptions or generalize._


----------



## sailblue5 (Jun 4, 2004)

How did you rinse the kitty litter?

Michael


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

5 gal bucket, half full, garden hose full blast, moving it until the water runs clear. Very similar to flourite. Of course you could leave it un-washed and cover it with fine gravel, to no loose all those fine clay particles. But then you would get the clouds when pulling up plants.


----------



## secretagent (Mar 13, 2004)

Well I live In an Apartment so i couldnt "rinse" it! Well... Anyhoo... It doesnt change anything Here! Maybe just because of the peat? All i would suggest is a 50:50 mix of sand And KL so It doesnt melt! Also It doesnt matter if its a sand or gravel top! Its all On persoinal Preference (my 10 was sand and 20 gravel til i switched them the other way around!)


----------



## sailblue5 (Jun 4, 2004)

Messyroadkil said:


> Well I live In an Apartment so i couldnt "rinse" it! Well... Anyhoo... It doesnt change anything Here! Maybe just because of the peat? All i would suggest is a 50:50 mix of sand And KL so It doesnt melt! Also It doesnt matter if its a sand or gravel top! Its all On persoinal Preference (my 10 was sand and 20 gravel til i switched them the other way around!)


What do you mean so it doesn't melt?


----------



## secretagent (Mar 13, 2004)

What I mean is so it dosnt become mushy and Slop! I heard this happens to some people and Luckaly it didnt happen to me!


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Just make sure you don't get the "clumping" litter. _That's_ the stuff that turns to soupy slop when it gets too much water added to it. (Have cats. Been there done that :icon_roll )


----------



## discusss (Jun 28, 2004)

*special kitty*

i got the special kitty brand from Walmart (the blue/whiet bag) and i tried to put about 100 grams in a plastic bucket and threw some water in and twirled it around. It took only about 2-3 minutes for it to start to turn into mud/somthing mushy. i picked up some with my hand and it didnt take much playing and it all turned into mud in my hands.

For those of you that have had success with Special Kitty are you maybe using another type? I know they had a red/white and black/white bag too?

thanks.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

The bag I bought is red, with some white and black writing on it. Non-clumping.


----------



## secretagent (Mar 13, 2004)

*This is what i use!*









Well this is it! I have had no mush or anything!


----------



## Fagan316 (Oct 20, 2017)

Wasserpest said:


> The bag I bought is red, with some white and black writing on it. Non-clumping.


 I'm looking at the red bag special kitty cat litter it says all natural clay but don't say non clumping is it supposed to say non clumping or are you saying that is the non clumping kind


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Fagan316 said:


> I'm looking at the red bag special kitty cat litter it says all natural clay but don't say non clumping is it supposed to say non clumping or are you saying that is the non clumping kind


Whoa! New record for oldest revived thread I've seen so far - more than 13 years 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fagan316 (Oct 20, 2017)

natemcnutty said:


> Fagan316 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking at the red bag special kitty cat litter it says all natural clay but don't say non clumping is it supposed to say non clumping or are you saying that is the non clumping kind
> ...


 lolololololol I'm late to the party but still need help


----------

